# Showing webinars



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I found this site with show rite for webinars, most of which are over. But there is a LOT of good information on not just goats but all species. Anyways I thought that this might help someone who either has a project and needs some info or hopefully they keep it up and someone will stumble on it later. Anyways I found a lot of stuff interesting and helpful so hopefully this comes in handy for someone

https://go.alltech.com/showrite-sto...sionGuid=184b6137-c4f4-4af8-8921-c0dc3b772533


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> I found this site with show rite for webinars, most of which are over. But there is a LOT of good information on not just goats but all species. Anyways I thought that this might help someone who either has a project and needs some info or hopefully they keep it up and someone will stumble on it later. Anyways I found a lot of stuff interesting and helpful so hopefully this comes in handy for someone
> 
> https://go.alltech.com/showrite-sto...sionGuid=184b6137-c4f4-4af8-8921-c0dc3b772533


Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! The webinars looked very interesting! (thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys are very welcome. My allergies were kicking my behind today and I watched a lot of the videos on the goats. Maybe not QUITE as informative as I thought it would be but I did learn a few things.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> You guys are very welcome. My allergies were kicking my behind today and I watched a lot of the videos on the goats. Maybe not QUITE as informative as I thought it would be but I did learn a few things.


What were some of the main topics in the videos? I'd love to check them out! I'm still looking for more cheese recipes. Got any? 
My computer is being super weird and our internet has been awful today so it isn't loading them properly unfortunately.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s about market animals. Some health has been covered and feeding, but mostly again on market. 
Cheese though hit TexasGoatMan up! I know he makes cheese. I have not attempted cheese yet. I did make eggnog and am pretty proud of it lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> It's about market animals. Some health has been covered and feeding, but mostly again on market.
> Cheese though hit TexasGoatMan up! I know he makes cheese. I have not attempted cheese yet. I did make eggnog and am pretty proud of it lol


Thank you!
@TexasGoatMan, I'm told you are an expert in cheese making. I've been looking everywhere for good recipes.


----------

